# Testor's quick build kits question



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Hi,

I have a question for y'all. I bought my nephew theTestor's quickbuild B25 Mitchel model. I noticedthat 
the dorsal guns seem to point out instead of parallel.
Is this correct for this version of the B-25? 

I like the Corsair and Mustang. Will anymore kits be forthcomming?

thanks in advance.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Im not sure what you mean about pointing "out" but the top turret revolves on the B-25 so the guns can face in any direction.

Im not sure if Testors still makes these kits. They have been out for some time. I recall a Mustang, Corsair, Mitchell and a small B-29. There are some similar models floating around from other companies.

If you want something a little more detailed but still simple, try one of the Hobby Boss 1/72 World War II planes and Korean War jets. They run around $8 and are basically kit versions of the MRC pre finished display models. You have to paint them, and they require glue, but the engineering is very simple with the fusilage and wings being complete moldings... just fit the two big parts together, add the small details and paint...


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

djnick66 said:


> Im not sure what you mean about pointing "out" but the top turret revolves on the B-25 so the guns can face in any direction.
> 
> Im not sure if Testors still makes these kits. They have been out for some time. I recall a Mustang, Corsair, Mitchell and a small B-29. There are some similar models floating around from other companies.
> 
> If you want something a little more detailed but still simple, try one of the Hobby Boss 1/72 World War II planes and Korean War jets. They run around $8 and are basically kit versions of the MRC pre finished display models. You have to paint them, and they require glue, but the engineering is very simple with the fusilage and wings being complete moldings... just fit the two big parts together, add the small details and paint...


Thanks, I'll do that.

What I meant to say about the dorsal gun turrent is that the two gun barrels don't point parallel, but rather, they seem to angle away from each other as they leave the turret in a "V" fashion. I've seen this on several of their B-25 kits. I'm not sure if this is a design flaw or intentional.


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

they look parallel here on this unknown b25










they are also parallel here on this b25-H


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Ok you mean the barrels splay out... thats not accurate. The guns should be parallel. Actually they probably face inward a smidge... so the bullet arcs converge rather than spread out.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Thanks, I thought it was as you explained. These guns do splay out and I thought it was a variation I wasn't aware of but it looks more like a glitch in the mold .


----------

